# Japanese object to Chinese testing



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Stop doing anal Covid tests on our citizens, Japan tells China*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/ ... ells-china?

Was reaching the back of the throat really necessary?


----------

